# Not a roast



## Paymaster (Jun 16, 2012)

But this T-Bone was about the size of one. My daughter said she saw this in the store and it mad Pop written all over it. Well I had no choice but mix up my favorite marinade and fire a chimney of charcoal. I did some chicken breasts and shrimp while I was at it. Got half this thing left for steak and eggs in the morning.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2012)

That is a Monster!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 17, 2012)

wow, nicely done!

is the bark savoury or sweet?


----------



## vitauta (Jun 17, 2012)

now there's a father's day feast for you!


----------



## Caslon (Jun 17, 2012)

How'd you get that delicious looking burnt crust on the outside of the steak?  The skewed shrimp in the backround looks good to go as well.   Shrimp and steak and baked potato, mmmm.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> wow, nicely done!
> 
> is the bark savoury or sweet?



Savory



Caslon said:


> How'd you get that delicious looking burnt crust on the outside of the steak?  The skewed shrimp in the backround looks good to go as well.   Shrimp and steak and baked potato, mmmm.




The crust is from my marinade.

For one steak
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
1 Tablespoon Soy Sauce
2 Teaspoons Montreal Seasoning
1 Teaspoon Espresso Powder( extra fine ground coffee )
Mix the ingredients and rub on both sides and let sit for at least 1 hour, more is better.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 17, 2012)

what is in montreal seasoning?


----------



## giggler (Jun 17, 2012)

There is a joint in Amarillo Tx. called big Tex or something..

They serve a 64 oz. steak, with a side salad, tater, and shrimp cocktail..

it's like 70 us $, but if you can eat the whole thing, it's free!

The food there is very good and I highly recommend the place..

I only saw one kid who ate the whole thing.. he's a Korean boy (weight lifter) and dates my lovely niece!

Eric.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow, now that is a one heck of a meal.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 17, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 17, 2012)

vitauta said:


> what is in montreal seasoning?



One of many products by McCormick. It can be found in most super markets.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 17, 2012)

Dang, Paymaster!  Looks fantastic!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2012)

vitauta said:


> what is in montreal seasoning?


From Wikipedia:

"*Montreal steak seasoning*, also known as *Montreal steak spice*, *Canadian steak seasoning* or *Canadian steak spice* is a spice mix used to flavor steak and grilled meats that was based on the pickling dry-rub mix used in preparing Montreal smoked meat.[1] The smoked meat seasoning itself was descended from pickling mixes used in Eastern Europe or Romanian Jewish cuisine. The primary constituents of Montreal steak seasoning including garlic, coriander, black pepper, red pepper flakes, dill seed, and salt.[2][3] The spice mix recipe varies slightly among restaurants and manufacturers.
* History*

 "The Montreal deli Schwartz's  is credited with the creation of Montreal steak seasoning. The story of  its creation is that a Schwartz's broilerman by the name of Morris "The  Shadow" Sherman, during the 1940s and 1950s began adding the deli's  smoked meat pickling spices to his own rib and liver steaks. Soon the  customers began asking for the same. Due to its popularity, it  eventually became a norm in Montreal delis and steakhouses to spice  their steaks similarly."

That sounds about right. We get some good restaurant steak, here in Montréal.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 18, 2012)

Gonna have to crank the Egg upto 700-750 and give that a sizzle!


----------

